# Bridal party wagon for little ones.



## stirfry

When my GC were 16 months (twins) their Aunt wanted them in her wedding party. We knew they wouldn't walk down the aisle so I made a little wagon and my DD, also in the party, pulled them down. I took a little red wagon and decorated it in the bridal colors. It is a great idea for the little ones. Here is a photo.


----------



## Ellilleen

Precious


----------



## Munchn

What a wonderful idea! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ballyfinnane

Fabulous idea! So precious.


----------



## nissa

Wow! Lovely idea, and they look great and so cute god bless!


----------



## laurelarts

What a wonderful lovely idea!


----------



## Kenny440

What a clever idea. And they look so precious in it. A little touch of royalty there, as they are wheeled down the aisle. Cute.


----------



## louisezervas

What a neat idea! Very creative!!


----------



## Patian

Cute idea and your GC are just adorable!


----------



## Dusti

Oh...beyond precious!!!


----------



## laurie4

omg how cute is that


----------



## Cassews

Adorable on both ~~!!


----------



## standsalonewolf

nice


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Oh the sweetness is making my tooth hurt lol.

Just PRECIOUS.


----------



## grandmann

great idea...you can tell the children truly enjoyed the day along with the parents (smart Grandma)


----------



## Damama

Very cool! What a great idea, well done!


----------



## soc

wow, I went to a wedding where the bride and groom and most of the wedding party had tied one on before the ceremony. they could have used the wagon to be wheeled up to the minister. They could hardly walk and kept leaning on each other during the ceremony. 
They stumbled into the reception, and about 18 months later stumbled into their divorce.


----------



## soc

your GC are lovely, and the wagon was a very thoughtful thing to do for them. Good for the bride to think of including these children in her special day.


----------



## Reyna

Great idea! You did a lovely job, thanks for the pictures!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

What a wonderful idea!! More people ought to do this instead of having kids not wanting to walk down the aisle. LOL!!


----------

